# Carpal pad injuries



## naturegeek (Feb 13, 2008)

On Friday, Roxy injured the carpal pad on the back of one of her front feet- it look like a big scrape or gouge. I've been keeping it clean and disinfected with betadine solution and by today it looked ok. However when we came back from the dog park this afternoon, it was red and raw again, and it looked like a tiny notch had been scraped off the carpal pad on her other foot. 

My theory is that her hind toenails are catching these pads when she runs around, but it's weird because it hasn't happened before and she tears around like a crazy dog out on our acreage! It may be purely coincidental that this has happened on our first two trips to the dog park, but I'm starting to wonder. BTW, I cut her toenails Friday thinking that would help.

So my question is, have any of your dogs had a similar problem? Any suggestions for preventing this in the future?

Thanks


----------



## Equestiana (Aug 8, 2007)

What type of ground is in the dog park? Grass? Gravel?

I have a dog that will often skin her pads, i'm not sure why but she does. I usually just use some polysporene then bandage it to keep the dirt from getting in. I also wont take her out for a hard run until its healed. She can't go to certain parks because the ground material is to harsh on her paws


----------



## naturegeek (Feb 13, 2008)

It's a big off leash area- combo of wood chips, large (1-2") rounded gravel, and a really fine rock substance for the main trails. After more research I learned these pads are also called stopper pads since dogs use them like brakes, so she's probably scraping them on this sandpaper-y surface. 

I ordered something called Mushers Secret that is a wax-based salve that's supposed to protect pads. I also ordered some vet wrap- if the wax doesn't work i'll try wrapping her 'ankles'. Hopefully one or both will work well enough since she really likes getting some free run time with other pooches. 

We're also going to try a different dog park today but i have a feeling the parks department uses the same surface at most of the off leash areas in Seattle.


----------



## pooka (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a Border Collie, that, SURPRISE! acts like a total ninny at the dog park. She will run and run until both her carpal pads are badly abraded, if I let her. I think it has to do with the stopping and starting and turning low to the ground. She rarely hurts the other pads, but that poor little one in the back gets maimed. I have tried wrapping her carpal area, but she tears it off. I just make sure she doesnt play that hard, and check them often. I do find, though, that they heal pretty easily. Good luck with your baby- it may just be that she is having too much fun for her little feets!


----------



## secondchance (Sep 9, 2008)

Wrapping might be a good idea. Remember that vet wrap is a pressure bandage and it gets tighter the longer it stays on. This shouldn't be a problem if you are very careful not to wrap it too tight to begin with. Just don't leave them on all day.


----------



## Equestiana (Aug 8, 2007)

Vet wrap is what I use, but like second chance said make sure its not too tight! It works really really well (if your dog wont chew them off)


----------

